# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  [email protected]'s Workbook

## [email protected]

Hi! My name is [email protected](you can call me Windy) and I'm 20. I'm passionate, positive, open minded and patient, mostly because I love drawing and I learned how to be patient from it.

I started LDing since June 2009 and have not given up ever since. I know the potential of LDing and there are still so much things I wanna do in LD - creating my own worlds and characters, adventuring with them, and also share the real experience with other dreamers in the dream world. Also around late 2012(ha!) I experienced very great spiritual change in my life so I know I can't give up and have to keep it up.

The reason why I started workbook here is that I'm _sick and tired_ of repeating dry spells. It's been 4 years and half now since I LDed, and I feel like I should have consistent DILDs right now. 

For the first 2 years I wasted my LDs only doing WILDs not DILDs, without having basics done. Although I knew how to WILD well, my awareness was low to get DILDs. I couldn't be called as a LDer with this. 

So I started working from start again for another 2 years, but I would have some LDs in a week then abruptly stop having them going into dry spell. This loop repeated so many times and I constantly thought of what was causing them.

But those failures made me figure out what kind of 'mental blocks' were hindering my lucidity and the ways to get rid of them. 

Thankfully those naturally led me to regularly meditate and erase doubts, fear, thoughts, and desire, and also feel that reality is important  :smiley: 

I LD 3-4 times a week, 6 times if many. I can recall 3-6 dreams a night. Right now I'm solely working on DILD to get consistent LDs from it.


Recently - only 2 days ago I figured out that I have been doing ADA totally in a wrong way, which I thought it enhanced awareness for DILDs.

The key for the lucidity(at least for me) is not just paying attention to the surroundings. Both *awareness and questioning reality* has to work together at the same time. 

That's why I only had vivid dreams while working ADA for more than 5 months but no gain in lucidity because I didn't question reality.


So my plan for the workbook is to do ADA and question reality everyday, 3-4 times a day and write DJs everyday, that's it. I look forward to it, and hopefully writing workbooks will make it promising to reach consistent DILDs, which is my ultimate goal  ::D:

----------


## [email protected]

Day 1 (12/27/13)

I figured out how to do 'new' ADA. 

At first, I'd start paying attention to surroundings and being present with the moment. Then I'd question reality with 'is this a dream?' 'am I dreaming?' questions to feel that I'm dreaming and everything is illusion. (Pretending that I'm dreaming won't work.) Then when I'd feel completely lucid, I RC and imagine what I would do after getting lucid through simple visualization. After that, I'd come back to reality and maintain that lucidity while doing ADA. Then I take a break. I repeat 3-4 times a day.

Also I figured that the more you do new ADA the closer the bedtime you'll likely dream about it. Randomly doing ADA/ RC in the morning or early afternoon kinda makes me stressed.

But on the day 1 I was very physically tired and went to bed late.
*
Result:* I dreamed of getting lucid from doubting the dream environment but I don't remember anything what I did.



Day 2 (12/28/13)

I did the same thing from yesterday - did the new ADA 4 times a day.

*Result:* here's my DJ New ADA training showing promises - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I remembered 8 dreams! Also for the first time my habit from reality showed up in dreams. I doubted the dream environment while doing ADA 3 times and one out of them I got lucid. But my dream got unstable soon I woke up.


This is much faster progress I've ever experience than any other things. I'll keep it up  ::D:

----------


## VagalTone

I agree with you that awareness and critical questioning have to work together at the same time. I have noticed that when i don´t put as much effort on critical questioning, i got "only" very vivid dreams and good recall. I think ADA tutorial ( KingYoshi´s ) also acknowledges the importance of RC, but somehow the word ADA is misleading, don´t you think ?

----------


## [email protected]

> I agree with you that awareness and critical questioning have to work together at the same time. I have noticed that when i don´t put as much effort on critical questioning, i got "only" very vivid dreams and good recall. I think ADA tutorial ( KingYoshi´s ) also acknowledges the importance of RC, but somehow the word ADA is misleading, don´t you think ?



I agree, KingYoshi's ADA is missing 'questioning reality' part in his tutorial, and also the word choice is misleading like you said. Well it can be done all day, but not necessarily. Maybe he naturally does question reality at the same time while doing ADA, but the problem is he didn't really emphasized it in the tutorial, or just excluded it, which made people misinterpret ADA!
When I found about Tibetan dream yoga it actually has the same method from ADA - paying attention to the surroundings, but it additionally includes 'questioning reality' part. No wonder why tibetan monks are always lucid in dream!

I think it should be called either All Day Awareness and Questioning(ADAQ) or just Awareness and Questioning (AQ).

----------


## VagalTone

Oh, i thought he did ( so he lied to me  :Cheeky:  ) you can read his reply to my post. my post is #75, his post is #79

http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...ucidity-3.html

As you can see this is a position i hold for some time, although i haven´t practiced ADA+RC for too long. Recently, i have tried to devise a new ADA+RC strategy. And i know you have too ! I find the idea of counting footsteps somehow helpful on the ADA side, as to help to remember to RC. That´s what i have done in the last few days.

And tibetan monks they work very hard, i think. And they try to believe « this is just a dream». We try to prove «this is not a dream», lol  :smiley:

----------


## [email protected]

> Oh, i thought he did ( so he lied to me  ) you can read his reply to my post. my post is #75, his post is #79
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...ucidity-3.html
> 
> As you can see this is a position i hold for some time, although i haven´t practiced ADA+RC for too long. Recently, i have tried to devise a new ADA+RC strategy. And i know you have too ! I find the idea of counting footsteps somehow helpful on the ADA side, as to help to remember to RC. That´s what i have done in the last few days.
> 
> And tibetan monks they work very hard, i think. And they try to believe « this is just a dream». We try to prove «this is not a dream», lol



Oh ok, so he did mention about critical questioning part. I may have just forgotten that he wrote that part in his tutorial, lol. Maybe because it wasn't emphasized that much. Although his tutorial is the best, it is so long with wall of text so it's hard to find what things you should do.

I think being aware of surrounding and critical questioning should be 1:1 ratio of time you're putting in. Just RCing wouldn't make it effective, though it's a good trigger to make you lucid. So what I do is - it actually takes a while for me to feel that everything is completely illusion/ dream (see, what he said about 'pretending that everything is dream', is that just 'pretending' won't work, cuz you're lying to yourself. I did this bunch of times and it NEVER worked, what you actually have to do is you have to get completely being lucid 'feeling' just like how you suddenly get lucid in any other dream with 'holy shit I'm dreaming!' feeling - you have to make that same feeling from LD). When I feel that everything is completely dream, then I do RC, but I don't stop. I take the same amount of time I got to 'RC point' for maintaining lucid feeling. That way I can build more the feeling of 'dreaming' so I can get lucid. 

So basically at first, I try to get lucid without RCing, even though I use it to confirm eventually. Good luck with your ADA+RC too  ::D:

----------


## VagalTone

Oh, i think i share that idea of trying to imagine you become lucid ! Again, i haven´t done it very often in the last times, but it was something i did when i was practicing ADA+RC, and sometimes i would get a strange feeling ( like a very strong belief ) that i would be lucid that night. And i would indeed. Somehow, i think, it worked like hypnosis our autosuggestion and really sanked in.

I have started this thread, oh i am just advertising myself too much, lol, in which i put some ideas about that dreamy-feeling. If you wanna check out

Thank you. Good luck for you too.

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome to the DILD workbooks! I think you have chosen a great way to track what is working and what isn't!  :smiley:

----------


## [email protected]

Thanks fogelbise  :smiley: 

Day 3 (12/29/13)

Yesterday I think I did too much. I had my ego and expectation back. My thoughts overwhelmed all over again before bed.
I think it's because I relied on the result too much....

*Result:* During the night I only had non-LDs, but I noticed that my recall for the early dreams has enhanced. 

I managed to get 2 LDs in the late morning though, here's my DJ today's dreams + LD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I got lucid simply by doubting the dream and then RCing. It works great!

Tonight I'm just gonna chill...


EDIT: BTW I'm gonna switch RC to RRC. Yesterday when I was doing ADA I noticed that I couldn't get full lucidity right away with just breathing RC and/or nose RC. So I did RRC, assuming that I was sleeping before, and it gave me full lucidity.

I think the question* 'how did I end up here?'* gives me more lucidity than *'am I dreaming?'* one. At least for me... that's why RRC never fails!

----------


## fogelbise

> EDIT: BTW I'm gonna switch RC to RRC. Yesterday when I was doing ADA I noticed that I couldn't get full lucidity right away with just breathing RC and/or nose RC. So I did RRC, assuming that I was sleeping before, and it gave me full lucidity.
> 
> I think the question* 'how did I end up here?'* gives me more lucidity than *'am I dreaming?'* one. At least for me... that's why RRC never fails!



I like this [email protected]  :smiley:  I assume that you mean you are doing this during the day or did you also do the RRC consciously in the dream as well? I can see it carrying over subconsciously into the dream as well.

----------


## [email protected]

> I like this [email protected]  I assume that you mean you are doing this during the day or did you also do the RRC consciously in the dream as well? I can see it carrying over subconsciously into the dream as well.



Yeah, I do it during the day. I think I have done RRC in dream 2-3 times, and all of them gave me faster and higher lucidity than other triggers - spotting something weird and just knowing that I'm dreaming. Even if I'd get lucid I sometimes don't remember what I really planned to do beforehand. But with RRC I remembered fully from RL lol

----------


## [email protected]

Day 4 (12/30/13)

I just chilled yesterday. Good to take a rest from LDing sometimes  :tongue2: 

*Result:* But I had really impressive dreams.today's dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

They now seem more 'continuous' and realistic. I pay attention to the background more and the senses in dream (especially sound) became very clear and vivid!

----------


## fogelbise

> They now seem more 'continuous' and realistic. I pay attention to the background more and the senses in dream (especially sound) became very clear and vivid!



Nice progress! I take breaks as well. A day or two here and there seems good to longer term progress though lately I have let that slip to multiple days and it started showing.  I look forward to your continued progress.  :smiley:

----------


## [email protected]

Day 5 (12/31/13)

I guess I'm really progressing lol

Yesterday I only did AQ(awareness and questioning) with RRC 2 times. And just let it chill.

During the night I had the intent to WILD, or just try to get lucid(I don't really remember).
Then I fell asleep...
*
Result:* I was in non-LD, and doubted it was dream. So I flew and it worked, I got lucid! 

Also I noticed how my lucidity got higher than before. I remembered all the things I read in DV and just tried to go with the flow of the dream(which is my goal). I stabilized the dream as much as I could, and practiced fake shared-lucid-dream with my dream partner. The dream seemed a little longer than usual. Also it was more vivid as well.

But somehow I was nervous of waking up at the same time, and this was interpreted into a rampaging guy shooting with a gun I think, and woke up with his threatening gunshot at someone lol

My DJ Fake SLD with Kat - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## [email protected]

Day 6 (1/1/13)

Happy new year!

I got drunk last night and went to bed late lol

*Result:* but my dreams are getting more realistic and vivid. Recall is still good. today's dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Tonight I'll have plenty of sleep, and I don't think I'm gonna have LD though tomorrow night since I sleepover at my friend's house  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

I just wanted to let you know that I was inspired by your enthusiasm for your new focus and I also put more focus towards the whole "how did I end up here" RC/RRC and I think it has helped me. I tend to let things slack a little or start trying new things, so it was good to get back to putting more focus on the RRC than I had been recently.

----------


## [email protected]

> I just wanted to let you know that I was inspired by your enthusiasm for your new focus and I also put more focus towards the whole "how did I end up here" RC/RRC and I think it has helped me. I tend to let things slack a little or start trying new things, so it was good to get back to putting more focus on the RRC than I had been recently.



I'm glad you switched to RRC! I know everyone has their own comfortable RC, but objectively RRC is the most efficient RC. Even advanced LDers guarantee it  ::D: 

Btw, I realized something in the night before I went to my friend's house. I read a fitness article that also apply to LDing as well, at least for me: "consistency is the way to succeed. Stopping and then starting lowers the momentum of your will. The more you do 'stopping and then starting', the less your will momentum will be. Don't prove your ability to others, prove it to YOURSELF."

I knew consistency was the key to success, but I never realized that 'stopping and then starting' caused more laziness. I found out how I would always get lazy all over again after I make awesome LD plans that I thought those would be successful. I would always take a break few days a week. 

EDIT: also till I realized this I tried to prove my LDing ability to others. I never seriously thought about proving to myself. This has motivated me more to keep the consistency  ::D: 

I already wrote that I was gonna practice my awareness routines every day, but with some breaks if I ever need to. But now I'm really gonna practice it every day _no matter what happens,_ even if I'm busy, if I have no sleep, etc. These can be done in 10-20 minutes, and I can't never make any excuse that I couldn't do the practice while I was awake for 16 hours. As long as I'm AWAKE I can do AQ/RC at ant time, even if I'm busy, so I can't never take break from it. 

Also AQ/RC doesn't requires focus at all. It actually forms because you 'think' you need focus on it. At first time it will need some focus and concentration, but once you're used to it you don't need to put effort in it at all.

Anyway just wanted to write these notes as for my workbook progress records  :tongue2: 


Day 7 (1/2/14)

*Result:* I actually had LDs through unconscious WILD. It wasn't entirely unconscious, I just set up my intent to do it during WBTB. So using WBTB quite can be useful every night...No need to entirely rely on DILD. hmmm. Although DILD is my priority, I'm gonna attempt any LD induction technique for WBTB every night as well.


Day 8 (1/3/14)

I had no sleep lol


Day 9 (1/4/14)

*Result:* Short dreams after smoking weed, but I still managed to have LDs through WILDs at the end of the morning. Also in my normal dream I was semi-LD, doubting the dream a little. DJ: 1/2/14 LDs, dragon in the money chamber - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


Gonna try more stabilization in next LDs!

Also, I'm reaching 400 LDs. I think I reached 300 LDs in last May I think... still not enough for me  :tongue2:  I'm gonna aim for both quality and quantity lol

----------


## [email protected]

Day 10 (1/5/14)

I had an intent to get LD during WBTB.

*Result:* I got a LD again. WBTB is really useful once you just set the intent. DJ: today's dreams + LD(Gahng) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Also in my normal dream I did slight AQ. Nice to see noticeable progression  ::D: 

I gotta practice more stabilization in LD next time.

----------


## [email protected]

Day 11 (1/6/14)

I didn't attempt anything during WBTB.

*Result:* Got LDs....again!! But it happened in very early REM stage so I barely remember haha. But it's something. I was just lucid right away without any reason. I think my mind is finally getting what 'dreaming' feeling is so I get lucid all of a sudden, thanks to practicing AQ every day without a break. 

I had really physically and emotionally intense non-LD at the end though lol My DJ: LDs + Intense Kenpo Fight - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## fogelbise

It seems that you are on to something that works really well for you!  :smiley:  About how many times per day average do you AQ?

----------


## [email protected]

> It seems that you are on to something that works really well for you!  About how many times per day average do you AQ?



I think the key point to LDing practice is that not only you have to find something that suits you, you have to find something that really _works_  ::D: 
Anyway, I do 2-3 times of AQ during the day, each lasting about 5-10 minutes. More than 3 times strains me, but less than 2 is too low I think. I said AQ/ADA can be done even when you're busy, but since at first it's hard and requires concentration, it's easier to do it when you're having some carefree moment, like while taking shower, being in a car, or walking to somewhere else. I've only started to get used to doing AQs on day 11 lol


Day 12 (1/7/14)

Went to bed too late last night...my recall went down and didn't do anything for WBTB again. but..

*Result:* I got DILD in the very early REM stage. My lucidity was low though, just controlling dream around whatever came into my mind. 

I guess this is how it works - if you practice awareness every day, without a break(rather than break, you shouldn't 'skip' a day), makes all of your dream lucid gradually  :smiley: 

DJ will soon be written....
EDIT: it's kinda short http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wind...-batman-54223/

----------


## fogelbise

> I think the key point to LDing practice is that not only you have to find something that suits you, you have to find something that really _works_ 
> Anyway, I do 2-3 times of AQ during the day, each lasting about 5-10 minutes. More than 3 times strains me, but less than 2 is too low I think. I said AQ/ADA can be done even when you're busy, but since at first it's hard and requires concentration, it's easier to do it when you're having some carefree moment, like while taking shower, being in a car, or walking to somewhere else. I've only started to get used to doing AQs on day 11 lol



Good point.  :smiley:  I was imagining it being something that took much less than 5-10 minutes, just a quick how did I get here and "retracing your steps" so to speak. Do you mind describing a typical AQ for you or just your last AQ?

----------


## [email protected]

> Good point.  I was imagining it being something that took much less than 5-10 minutes, just a quick how did I get here and "retracing your steps" so to speak. Do you mind describing a typical AQ for you or just your last AQ?



Well it can take less than 5 min, depending on how you get the feeling of dreaming well. I don't really measure time of it, but it feels like more than 5 min at least for me to do it.

Alright, so here's how I typically do. First of all, I think there's a need to combine ADA + questioning reality + RC altogether to make AQ more efficient. Because when you do AQ without RCing, you'll probably dream of doubting the dream, but it takes longer time to get lucid for real. So when RC comes with it, it gives you 'wow I'm dreaming!' not 'huh I'm dreaming', making you fully lucid quickly. So it's not just 'meh I'm dreaming...' more like 'holy sh*t, I'm DREAMING!' feeling lol. That way you can get the feeling of dreaming instantly.

When I start AQ, I first do ADA, being aware of surroundings, paying attention to all 5 senses. Then a moment later I would try to get the intense feeling that everything is dream. At first it's hard to get the feeling 'completely', so I start asking myself 'am I dreaming?'....'is this dream?'....'I'm dreaming.'....the point here is that questions themselves don't make you lucid. You should 'use' them to get the feeling of dreaming. Also too many questions at once will disturb ADA, so I take it slowly with calmness in my mind. (because it's part of meditation.) And eventually I RRC 'wait, how did I end up here?' ....then I remember back how I got here by creating FAKE memory of 'blackout'. Or sleeping before bed. I would think 'how did I end up here? lemme think back....wait, I don't remember anything! or wait, I was just sleeping!' like this. 

Then the feeling of all surroundings being dream would come up to the surface. That feeling has to be_ intense._ If I get the total feeling that I'm dreaming and everything's dream, I nose-RC as last straw, and visualize how it would be after I nose-RCed. For example, 'oh I can breathe. This is dream. First I'm gonna get out of this house. I'm stabilizing. What did I plan to do in LD? Oh, I'm supposed to morph into a wolf. I remember. Then I morph into wolf...' like this kind of scenario. After remembering some of my LD plans and try to carry out, I end the visualization and I come back to reality, still maintaining my lucidity, while acting normally not jumping off a bridge to fly or sth like that. Also I maintain the feeling of dreaming as well. I would feel that my family is DC, my room is completely illusion, my computer is dream computer etc, to maintain the feeling.

I'd maintain it till I feel like I need a break. Then I let go of it and return to RL. With these it should take at least 3 minutes total.

My description kinda got long, but it doesn't mean that you have to follow every step. If you can follow my exact steps and it also works for you as well, then my way can be the best way. Just make sure that you have to 'intensely' believe everything is dream.  ::D:

----------


## VagalTone

> Just make sure that you have to 'intensely' believe everything is dream



So, you are simulating the process of becoming lucid ! What a straightforward way to prepare for lucidity ! I think this exercise deserves attention

----------


## [email protected]

> So, you are simulating the process of becoming lucid ! What a straightforward way to prepare for lucidity ! I think this exercise deserves attention



That's the same exact exercise from Tholey's method you quoted in one of your threads lol

----------


## [email protected]

Day 13 (1/8/14)

I went to bed late again!

*Result:* recall went down, but had really impressive realistic non-LD State of Southern Air - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

All of my senses in dream are just getting more vivid. Gonna keep doing AQ  :tongue2:

----------


## [email protected]

EDIT: double post. What's wrong with DV lol

----------


## fogelbise

> All of my senses in dream are just getting more vivid. Gonna keep doing AQ



I can definitely see how your focus on the 5 senses is translating to your dreams, nice! Also, thank you for your detailed explanation of your practice!  :smiley:  I have also used imagining that I am in a dream and how to proceed from there, recalling goals, but not usually "intensely." Do you feel that there is any danger of you losing touch with reality?

----------


## [email protected]

> I can definitely see how your focus on the 5 senses is translating to your dreams, nice! Also, thank you for your detailed explanation of your practice!  I have also used imagining that I am in a dream and how to proceed from there, recalling goals, but not usually "intensely." Do you feel that there is any danger of you losing touch with reality?



Danger of losing touch with reality while doing AQ - kinda yes and no I think so far. I mean, if someone really loses touch reality while doing this and then jump off a bridge to fly, he/she's a jerk. If you have your own responsibility of avoiding doing stupid things, you can actually gain more ability to distinguish what is real or not, ironically. For me it's about getting the 'feeling', not acting like a jerk based on the feeling. That's why you can do ADA/AQ all the time even without doing anything. It's just a change in consciousness shift.

Though so far what I've realized about AQ is that you should try to do it when you feel carefree like I mentioned before because you might do the stupid things, unless you're really 'awakened'. While taking shower, while sitting on a couch, being in a car, walking on a street, etc. I try not to do AQ when I'm very physically busy, talking or when I need thinking to solve something. 

I think doing it 'intensely' might just bring faster result, still it depends on how you do  :tongue2:

----------


## [email protected]

Day 14 (1/9/14)

I went to bed a little late again.

*Result:* somehow my recall got a little lower and just had vivid non-LD. And during WBTB I passed out so fast....but most of all, freaking noise in the early morning disturbs my sleep. 

Anyway, I fully WILDed while taking a short nap in the late morning. My DJ Yugioh, Paintball, vOx in shiny bright future city - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


I'm gonna go to bed early tonight and meditate before bed to clear my mind...

----------


## fogelbise

Nice WILD!  :smiley:  





> First of all, I think there's a need to combine ADA + questioning reality + RC altogether to make AQ more efficient.



I had been doing the last two, similar to the AQ that you described, over the last few months, but I added the 5 senses and I feel it is already creating more sensations in my dreams. I have a random reminder app on my phone that if I am also carefree at the time I proceed with the following with some recent revisions: 1. stop and look around in wonder and focus on each of the 5 senses. 2. ask myself how did I get here? 3. retrace actual steps 4. ask again but this time pretend the last thing I remember was laying in bed! I am dreaming! 5. Simulate floating slightly towards ceiling while looking at my hands 6. re-focus on the excitement of the LD while closely examining a nearby object and touching it in wonder. 6. practice reminding myself "I am dreaming" and "what are my goals" 7. Imagining carrying out at least the first one or two goals.  (I do feel a little excitement doing this but quickly return back to reality)

----------


## [email protected]

> Nice WILD!  
> 
> I had been doing the last two, similar to the AQ that you described, over the last few months, but I added the 5 senses and I feel it is already creating more sensations in my dreams. I have a random reminder app on my phone that if I am also carefree at the time I proceed with the following with some recent revisions: 1. stop and look around in wonder and focus on each of the 5 senses. 2. ask myself how did I get here? 3. retrace actual steps 4. ask again but this time pretend the last thing I remember was laying in bed! I am dreaming! 5. Simulate floating slightly towards ceiling while looking at my hands 6. re-focus on the excitement of the LD while closely examining a nearby object and touching it in wonder. 6. practice reminding myself "I am dreaming" and "what are my goals" 7. Imagining carrying out at least the first one or two goals.  (I do feel a little excitement doing this but quickly return back to reality)



Nice! Glad to see you have your own steps to it. I do the same exact thing - 1 thru 5. I like the idea of getting a little excitement of LD. Lately when I do AQ I don't feel the complete dreaming environment because I don't attach emotion to it. But I don't wanna have too strong emotion either lol


Day 15 (1/10/14)

Well, my recall is still low because I went to bed feeling tired. During WBTB, I don't know how I just tried to stay aware and I got DILD.

*Result:* Got DILD after WBTB. My DJ LD - Club, Restaurant Date, Beautiful Park - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

This time my LD was a little longer than usual, but I was not in good mood because freaking noise upstairs kept waking me up even though I stabilized....sigh.

I'm gonna go to bed early tonight.

----------


## fogelbise

Another LD! Your consistency is great despite the challenges (noise upstairs, sleep schedule etc.)! Do you fully attribute this to your new focus on LDing and/or your AQ? I forgot to add that I usually also do this thing where I look at myself from different angles through visualization...looking back at myself and then looking out from myself followed by the statement "I am he who is aware" (got that saying from Laberge in ETWOLD) which seems to fit nicely with noticing the 5 senses which is how Laberge used it in an exercise early in the book. Not that I am suggesting this for you...if I were in your shoes, I think I would stick with what is working for you and not stray too far off that path towards anything that doesn't feel intuitive.

----------


## [email protected]

> Another LD! Your consistency is great despite the challenges (noise upstairs, sleep schedule etc.)! Do you fully attribute this to your new focus on LDing and/or your AQ? I forgot to add that I usually also do this thing where I look at myself from different angles through visualization...looking back at myself and then looking out from myself followed by the statement "I am he who is aware" (got that saying from Laberge in ETWOLD) which seems to fit nicely with noticing the 5 senses which is how Laberge used it in an exercise early in the book. Not that I am suggesting this for you...if I were in your shoes, I think I would stick with what is working for you and not stray too far off that path towards anything that doesn't feel intuitive.



Yeah, from all of my failures and like how any other advanced LDers say, consistency is really the key to success, and for everything in RL in general  ::D: 
I've never done awareness practices in RL without a break before, so this is first time doing it. And I've never had this many LDs since I started this workbook lol. (I know it's exciting, but I try not to get excited)

Recently I've realized that when you try to skip a day from the practices because you feel strained, that's only your ego and emotion controlling you (unless you really did too much). You're just in negative phase emotionally while you were actually doing pretty good so far. So if you just go with the negative phase, you tend to skip a day to take a 'break', which increases laziness and lowers the momentum of your will to start again. I think this is where we hit 'dry spell' simply because we don't do anything haha (so dry spell doesn't exist at all!) You always have to be in neutral phase.

And yeah, I also sometimes look at myself from different perspective or in 3rd person view when I meditate. I've never really put into my own AQ technique, but it sounds nice to be aware of everything  :tongue2:  I'll try when I do AQ today, and thanks for keep checking my workbook  :smiley:

----------


## [email protected]

Day 16/ (1/11/14)

Went to bed earlier but fell asleep late because of noise again -.-

*Result:* my recall got better though, and I was semi-LD. My dreams are getting longer as well. today's dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


Starting from today I decided to do AQ all day as much as possible now that I'm really used to doing it. But in the process I'm not going to include RC and not in 'intense' way to believe everything's dream. Just simply paying attention to all senses and feeling that I'm dreaming  ::D:  (so this is ADA really is huh...)

----------


## [email protected]

Day 17 (1/12/14)

*Result:* short dreams but really weird dreams...


Day 18 (1/13/14)

*Result:* Damn, my recall is getting lower because I go to bed too late. But my dreams are getting extremely vivid. DJ: puppies + WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Also I WILDed in the morning, but ended up short.

I forgot about using WILD during WBTB. I'm gonna attempt one tonight.
My AQ is fairly going well though.

----------


## [email protected]

Sorry I haven't posted my results, I was super busy since last few days. So long story short, my dreams are all being closely lucid.   :Oh noes:  I'm pretty sure that soon I'll get all DILDs in every single dream. This is too easy, all I did was AQ all day lol (which is basically ADA)

Also my dreams are getting extremely vivid. I got a little scared 2 nights ago that the dream was too vivid, and for the entire day I felt I was dreaming. 
After I realized that I'm the god of my dream, and I'm in full control of it, my fear has gone and I'm totally feeling fine now.  ::D:  (I still feel like I'm dreaming though)

I'll get back to the workbook as soon as I finish with my business in RL.


EDIT: also, did I mention that when I started workbook I had around 370 LDs? I reached 400 LDs yesterday  :tongue2:

----------


## VagalTone

> I'm pretty sure that soon I'll get all DILDs in every single dream



Hope so ! It's possible ! I want it too  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

.
.
Excellent results!! Do come back to update when you are able to!  ::D:  





> EDIT: also, did I mention that when I started workbook I had around 370 LDs? I reached 400 LDs yesterday



Do you feel that the use of your workbook has helped with the process or did you just referencing the timeframe?

----------


## [email protected]

> Do you feel that the use of your workbook has helped with the process or did you just referencing the timeframe?



I was referring to time frame, but recording my practice in the workbook did help me a lot. It kept me on the right track to be consistent and motivated. 
Not that the workbook per se helped me, but if you use it with consistent practice it's really helpful  ::D:

----------


## [email protected]

I came back. I fail. I've been doing AQ at least twice a day. My awareness is really not going high. I said it was going higher, but lately it's not. No, my dreams are not cloesly being lucid. I'm going back into old cycles again.

I admit I DID have 6-7 LDs a week when I started the workbook. 
But I'm having only 3 LDs a week now and even if I get lucid I'm not fully lucid and I'm likely to lose it after a while.

I realized, AQ was not the answer to my lucidity.
I was doing something wrong. It was because I tried to put other people's technique into me which don't fit at all.

I wondered. Why, wouldn't I get lucid with this? Why would I succeed at first but then it doesn't consistently go all the way? Why would I fail eventually? why.....why?!

So, I decided to leave DV. 

Not that I'm leaving entirely, I'm not gonna look at Attaining Lucidity section ever again. I do not want to read any tutorial or hear any advice for LDing anymore.

And I'm gonna develop my own way to get lucid in normal dreams.
The way I think it's right for me.

SilverBullet is right. It's not the technique that makes you lucid. There is no 1 definite way that makes you lucid, and there's no right or wrong, and better or worse technique. Since LDing is very much individualized, everyone must have their own way to get lucid, which I think that's the definite way. 

It's the faith you should have first, as a basis. Because like others, I had plenty of LDs when I didn't do anything during the day or had the intent to do it as well.
I honestly don't believe myself that I can be like natural, yet. 

So when I leave I'm gonna work on my way to believe myself that I can. 

Then I will be back on this workbook if I succeed.

Thanks for keeping a track on my workbook, forgelbise and VagalTone. I appreciate your guy's advice and help.  :smiley:

----------


## VagalTone

DILDs are quite elusive, i have a much higher appreciation for WILD because its mechanisms are more clear.

Whenever i go into a bad phase, that's WILD i rely upon.

But in the long run that's DILD i want to master, because i like the challenge of cultivating some kind of awareness habit, specially one that is worthwhile.

Good luck Windy ! Hope you get your confidence again!

----------


## fogelbise

Hope to see you back soon! I do think that everyone has to find what works best for them. Here is something related I said further up this page: 





> ...if I were in your shoes, I think I would stick with what is working for you and not stray too far off that path towards anything that doesn't feel intuitive.

----------


## [email protected]

I came back... I'm back. It's been over a half year since the last post here!  ::D: 

I didn't give up though. I kept trying and learned so many things. 
I stopped counting LD in numbers because it is the level of awareness that matters, not the number. I learned how to be calm and not to put too much of emotion and ego into LDing. I don't know what my LD frequency is right now, maybe once a night or two I'd be lucid. 

Just one thing that I followed: my intuition. And the consistency plays important role. I did whatever that fitted me and if I'd feel uncomfortable or pressured I'd not do anything before bed. Rather than trying to have fun, I'd tried to raise awareness in general. 

I still have been doing ADA, but in my own stylized way. I don't try to concentrate on something - I try to be 'mindful', not forcing or pushing too hard. 
Meditate. Meditation still helps a lot. But I don't force it. If I feel forced I'd stop everything and try to chill because meditation is to clear your mind, not force it. 

About DILD, it is still elusive to me. However I can feel that my awareness have progressed a lot. There are still millions of ways to be lucid, not just one. 

After I left DV things got much better than I expected though. You do NOT need words, books, or tutorials ....maybe a simple guideline can help, but not with essays of pages. Only your consistent will can lead to lucidity. 
The fact is, this doesn't even take a single grain of effort  :smiley: 

I'll be back soon because I'm trying something new on my own. Until then - happy LDing!  ::D:

----------


## [email protected]

I'll just post quick things to note myself:

1. competition sucks. Competition bears fear. LD is not a test, or battling with others. 

2. Dream is entirely yours. Follow your intuition and listen to your mind, not other's.

3. Chill. no rush, no need to be frustrated or pressured. LD is not about lifting weights. It's all about mental exercise so it shouldn't take any effort. Take time.

4. You have to learn how to know yourself and control emotions. Let go of ego. This helps with stabilization, dream dilating and dream control.

----------


## fogelbise

It is great to see you around and it sounds like you are doing quite nicely!





> I'll be back soon because I'm trying something new on my own. Until then - happy LDing!



All the best with your new trials and happy LDing to you as well!  ::D:

----------

